# Topics > Projects >  DeCoRo, Developmental Context-driven Robot learning, 7th European Community Framework Programme, Europe

## Airicist

Developer - Centre for Robotics and Neural Systems 

cordis.europa.eu/project/rcn/188266_en.html

Team:

Angelo Cangelosi

Martin Fodstad Stoelen

Fabio Bonsignorio

GummiArm robot project associated with the DeCoRo project at Plymouth University

----------

